# [OT] C'è chi dice che installare Gentoo è difficile...

## cerri

Allora, ecco la mia esperienza nell'installazione di Red Hat 9.0 (3 CD) in Virtual Machine:

Il setup scorre via liscio, permettendomi di scegliere in maniera abbastanza facile e comprensibile (a livello "utonto") come e cosa installare. L'ambiente GNOME e' facile da gestire e il probing funziona discretamente.

Primo problema: il probe della configurazione di X non riconosce la virtual machine, costringendomi a usare i driver VESA per la sk video e un monitor Standard per lo schermo (per inciso, i moduli VMWare esistono ormai da secoli...). Pazienza.

L'installazione termina occupando piu' 2Gb di spazio (compresi i development files, quelli che per capirci rendono Gentoo una distro un po' piu' esosa in termini di spazio), senza particolari noie. Al primo reboot appare la maschera di configurazione del sistema (utente, ecc).

Da notare che, benchè il probing abbia riconosciuto correttamente la sk di rete, il dhcp (al boot) non ha funzionato. Al primo login, da terminale, si.

Parto con Mozilla, dove configuro il proxy e sembra andare tutto liscio tranne quando vedo un popup senza scritte: clicco a caso.

Lancio Red Hat Update Agent, dove cerco di configurare il proxy e l'utente ma si inchioda (nota: essendo un'applicazione per Gnome, potrebbe anche prendersi i parametri in maniera automatica...).

Faccio da riga di comando e, dopo scervellamenti vari, non cavo un ragno dal buco (ho sempre un errore riguardo la registrazione dell'utente - per inciso sono registrato e sono certo di username / password).

Vado sul sito http://rhn.redhat.com/ dove scopro con stupore che il problema e' la scadenza passata del certificato digitale con il quale viene fatto il login: morale, devo scaricarmi a mano gli update e farli.

Ok, si riparte: rilancio l'update, che questa volta funziona, e il sistema trova ben 157Mb di downloads... Beh, visto che c'e' KDE-3.1 e GNOME-2.2, probabilmente sara' questo il motivo...

Invece no! E' un kernel piu' aggiornato e una release piu' aggiornata di KDE (che pero' rimane sempre la 3.1)... Stupore! Aggiornano Evolution alla versione 1.2.2!!!

Morale: tante volte non e' poi cosi' bello installare prima e far funzionare dopo...  :Wink: 

A presto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Morale: tante volte non e' poi cosi' bello installare prima e far funzionare dopo... 

 

Troppo vero...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Confermo =)

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Morale: tante volte non e' poi cosi' bello installare prima e far funzionare dopo... 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

Giù il cappello...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## d3vah

mi inchino...... una frasone da mettere sotto la description della sezione italiana del forum

----------

## bibi[M]

I concur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trifaux666

d'accrodissimo  :Very Happy:  andrebbe scritta anche su su www.gentoo.it

----------

## darksides

vero, anke se c'è da dire da quel poco che uso linux, che la mia prima versione di linux installata è stat proprio la redhat, che non si è MAi e sottolineo MAI inchiodata o comunque mai nessuna applicazione in crash.

----------

## MadMac

Ho provato un paio di distro fasotutomi all'installazione, capito un belino a vela di quello che succedeva.

Ho provato la gentoo, l'installazione e' il miglior on-the-job trainig che potevo avere. Ottime la documentazione che ti prende per mano, le varie sezioni del forum e la sensazione di essere padrone del mezzo, ovviamente nei limiti di un principiante di linux, cosa che le altre distro non ti lasciano provare.

Gentoo.... e sai quel che fai!!!    :Cool: 

----------

## MadMac

A propos... a propos...

Avete gia' votato? c'e' un campionato "WEB al TOP" organizzato dalla rivista PCWorld e c'e' pure Gentoo-Italia.org in lista......

http://www.webaltop.it/home.php

Vota e fai votare.

Mi pare strano che lasci votare tutte le volte che ti pare, e' una fase eliminatoria, ma sui generis.....  :Confused: 

MadMac

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> Morale: tante volte non e' poi cosi' bello installare prima e far funzionare dopo...  
> 
> 

 

allora... premesso che con Gentoo mi sono trovato molto bene, credo che tu faccia i conti CON l'oste, sbagliando.

Prova a sostituire te con un utente di piu' basso livello, magari uno che, in seno ad una azienda (e ce ne sono tanti), non capisce niente di come funziona un sistema operativo, pero' prende delle decisioni (esempio: "...quale programma utilizziamo, e quindi quale OS, per il nuovo server di posta?").

Supponi adesso di dover convincere questa persona ad utilizzare Linux e di doverlo fare con una demo di setup dell'OS (non su una virtual machine) e di funzionamento delle features richieste.

Avendo a disposizione RedHat, come hai detto anche tu: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il setup scorre via liscio, permettendomi di scegliere in maniera abbastanza facile e comprensibile (a livello "utonto") come e cosa installare. L'ambiente GNOME e' facile da gestire e il probing funziona discretamente. 

 

e, tranne il dhcp e la finestrina anonima di Mozilla, non hai avuto mezzo problema (lascia perdere l'update che ognuno e' libero di decidere cosa aggiornare, soprattutto con Linux).

Alla fine della demo avrai:

- sfatato il mito che Linux e' piu' difficile da installare di Finester;

- ottenuto le features che desideravi senza editare manualmente davanti a chi ti ascolta file di configiurazione etc.;

avendo ancora a disposizione il tempo per fare una chiacchierata sui dettgli e prendere un caffe', a macchine spente.

Adesso, premesso che io *sono passato da RedHat a Gentoo* e sono soddisfattissimo (tant'e' che non torno indietro), prova ad ottenere gli stessi risultati sulla stessa persona "installing from scratch" (scusa se non considero l'utilizzo di GRP, ma credo che, per il topic che hai aperto, sia legittimo fare questa assunzione), poi fatti quattro risate.

morale:

gentoo non e' difficile da installare, anzi, ha dei plus per chi vuole saperne di piu', ma criticare Red Hat su questo lato mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.

ciao,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> - sfatato il mito che Linux e' piu' difficile da installare di Finester;

 

Si installare win sara' facile ma quanti lo sanno amministrare bene

(per quello che e' possibile)....

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> - ottenuto le features che desideravi senza editare manualmente davanti a chi ti ascolta file di configiurazione etc.;

 

Tu che usavi redhat toglimi una curiosita' mai capitato di installare 

un programma dopo l'installazione.... beh io saro' anche scemo ma

quando inizia a chiedereti le mille dipendenze non e' proprio facile.

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Adesso, premesso che io *sono passato da RedHat a Gentoo* e sono soddisfattissimo (tant'e' che non torno indietro), prova ad ottenere gli stessi risultati sulla stessa persona "installing from scratch" (scusa se non considero l'utilizzo di GRP, ma credo che, per il topic che hai aperto, sia legittimo fare questa assunzione), poi fatti quattro risate.

 

Perche' non dovresti considerarli i GRP ci sono e funzionano e molti

li usano....

PS: Tutto questo chiaramente e' solo la mia opignone io usavo 

mandrake (derivato di redhat) e mi ci trovavo bene ma non per 

questo posso dire che funzionava tutto bene.

----------

## morellik

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

> d'accrodissimo  andrebbe scritta anche su su www.gentoo.it

 

Detto, fatto. Una frase cosi' va sicuramente presa  come slogan ufficiale   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## babalinux

... e-mi-lia- pa-ra-noioioica...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si installare win sara' facile ma quanti lo sanno amministrare bene 
> 
> (per quello che e' possibile).... 

 

appunto, poco fa scrissi che installare RedHat *sfata* il mito della installazione non user-friendly di Linux.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu che usavi redhat toglimi una curiosita' mai capitato di installare 
> 
> un programma dopo l'installazione.... beh io saro' anche scemo ma 
> 
> quando inizia a chiedereti le mille dipendenze non e' proprio facile. 

 

La soluzione era nell'installare prima i package richiesti. Gestita da GUI ancora piu' semplice con GnomeRPM.

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' non dovresti considerarli i GRP ci sono e funzionano e molti 
> 
> li usano.... 

 

mi ripeto: per l'argomento in questione mi sembra sbagliato considerare i GRP, ovvero:

   "C'è chi dice che installare Gentoo è difficile..." (allora, di certo non ha utilizzato i GRP).

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Tutto questo chiaramente e' solo la mia opignone io usavo 
> 
> mandrake (derivato di redhat) e mi ci trovavo bene ma non per 
> 
> questo posso dire che funzionava tutto bene.

 

idem per me.

cheers, baba

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> morale:
> 
> gentoo non e' difficile da installare, anzi, ha dei plus per chi vuole saperne di piu', ma criticare Red Hat su questo lato mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.

 

Il concetto è: ho installato Linux in 4 click, è vero... ma se poi non funziona la roba è da prendere come esempio? Ricordo che non funzionava neppure l'update automatico... 

CMQ: il bello di linux e' far vedere che funziona, non che si installa in 5 minuti.

Nella mia azienda ci abbiamo "perso" piu' di un mese a far funzionare il RIS con Finestre 2000 (ti farei leggere il documento che spiega il file di configurazione, dove si notano delle feature richiamate non documentate e dove si notano delle contraddizioni...), ma alla fine è andato: e se il tuo dirigente vedesse che per far funzionare il RIS bisogna editarsi un file a mano??? <<< c'è chi dice che installare Finestre è facile...

----------

## MadMac

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Supponi adesso di dover convincere questa persona ad utilizzare Linux e di doverlo fare con una demo di setup dell'OS (non su una virtual machine) e di funzionamento delle features richieste. 
> 
> 

 

Quando una azienda compra dei PC si preoccupa della compatibilità con il parco esistente, di sfruttare le licenze già in possesso, ed i PC sono solitamente forniti funzionanti con la serie degli applicativi richiesti già installati, inserimento in rete aziendale compreso. 

I problemi di installazione e/o configurazione non sono MAI demendati all'impiegato che usa il PC ma al tecnico (interno od esterno che sia).

L'argomento migliore per passare a linux è quello della sicurezza. Pagare qualcosa come tempo di acquisizione del prodotto in cambio di una maggior sicurezza di esercizio.

MadMAc

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> Il concetto è: ho installato Linux in 4 click, è vero... ma se poi non funziona la roba è da prendere come esempio? Ricordo che non funzionava neppure l'update automatico... 

 

sara', ma per me, "non funziona" non significa che non va l'update (a causa peraltro di un certificato non aggiornato, perche' altrimenti l'updater di Red-Hat funziona bene). Certo, cosa vuoi che ti dica, credo fermamente che Portage sia di gran lunga una soluzione migliore. 

Per me "non funziona" significa, quanto meno, ad esempio, ho installato una desktop e non riesco a lavorare con le applicazioni aziendali, non riesco a navigare, non riesco a gestire dei file... oppure ho installato un mail server che pero' non soddisfa le esigenze fondamentali (sincronizzazione incoming/outgoing etc., al di la degli esempi, credo che, con il lavoro che fai, tu sappia cosa intendo dire).

In definitiva, evincere dal tuo post che l'installazione che hai fatto non sia funzionante mi sembra una forzatura.

Figuriamoci poi utilizzare come termine di paragone Red Hat. E' stata e come presa di esempio e, per fortuna, lo e' ancora.

 *Quote:*   

> CMQ: il bello di linux e' far vedere che funziona, non che si installa in 5 minuti.

 

su questo siamo d'accordo. Volevo *solo* sottolineare come Red Hat sia stata tra le prime a mettere fine ad una delle piu' annose critiche che i poco competenti facevano a Linux: "non e' facile da installare, non e' user-friendly... etc.". 

Questo e' un dato di fatto.

 *Quote:*   

> Nella mia azienda ci abbiamo "perso" piu' di un mese a far funzionare il RIS con Finestre 2000 (ti farei leggere il documento che spiega il file di configurazione, dove si notano delle feature richiamate non documentate e dove si notano delle contraddizioni...), ma alla fine è andato: e se il tuo dirigente vedesse che per far funzionare il RIS bisogna editarsi un file a mano??? <<< c'è chi dice che installare Finestre è facile...

 

a me non sembra, nei post precedenti di aver messo Finester davanti a Linux, anzi. Utilizzo Finester da tanto tempo, sia client che server, e non ho nessun problema a portare esempi di quanto Linux mi abbia servito meglio. Forse non avete letto bene o mi sono spiegato male.

ciao,

baba

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> Quando una azienda compra dei PC si preoccupa della compatibilità con il parco esistente, di sfruttare le licenze già in possesso, ed i PC sono solitamente forniti funzionanti con la serie degli applicativi richiesti già installati, inserimento in rete aziendale compreso. 

 

vero...

 *Quote:*   

> I problemi di installazione e/o configurazione non sono MAI demendati all'impiegato che usa il PC ma al tecnico (interno od esterno che sia). 

 

giusto anche questo... torno a ripetere che ho portato il setup dell'intero Os come esempio, diciamo come terreno di confronto tra una installazione "from scratch" e "Red Hat like".

 *Quote:*   

> L'argomento migliore per passare a linux è quello della sicurezza. Pagare qualcosa come tempo di acquisizione del prodotto in cambio di una maggior sicurezza di esercizio. 

 

mi trovi completamente d'accordo, anche se di argomenti positivi su cui far leva per passare a Linux ce ne sono..

----------

## cerri

[ sottolineo ]

Non avevo intenzione di generare un flame, anzi, e se i miei post possono aver dato questa impressione me ne scuso...   :Sad: 

----------

## babalinux

 *Quote:*   

> Non avevo intenzione di generare un flame, anzi, e se i miei post possono aver dato questa impressione me ne scuso... 

 

ma figuriamoci... penso che la possibilita' di discutere le proprie ed altrui affermazioni ed opinioni sia prevista dalla netiquette, giusto?

 :Wink: 

ciao,

baba

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> penso che la possibilita' di discutere le proprie ed altrui affermazioni ed opinioni sia prevista dalla netiquette, giusto?

 

No, è espressamente richiesta  :Very Happy: 

ps caruccissimo il tuo avatar.. A_hDEhcde-feuioheiu PICCIONE!

----------

## DuDe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nella mia azienda ci abbiamo "perso" piu' di un mese a far funzionare il RIS con Finestre 2000 (ti farei leggere il documento che spiega il file di configurazione, dove si notano delle feature richiamate non documentate e dove si notano delle contraddizioni...), ma alla fine è andato: e se il tuo dirigente vedesse che per far funzionare il RIS bisogna editarsi un file a mano??? <<< c'è chi dice che installare Finestre è facile...

 

Sai che il ris non funge se sei su degli switch su cui hai abilitato lo spanning tree, o meglio non funge il boot da scheda di rete, col floppino funge, altra cosa, mi sono sbattuto non poco per integrare nell imagine ris i driver di macchine compaq t'assicuro che e' spiegato da cani, e ti costringe a googolare non sai quanto 

comunque, come scrissi da qualche parte, se installi win* per scriverci la letterina di babbo natale, ci metti zero, se lo inserisci in un contesto aziendale ti ci devi sbattere assai per farlo andare decentemente, specie se sei in un domino AD e se usi exchange ( purtroppo qui da me si deve usare exchange e sai perche'? perche' outlook ha l'assistente, non scherzo, e' stata una decisione aziendale presa per qusto motivo) 

Vabbe' tiram innanz come dicevano i latini [/quote]

----------

## innovatel

voglio il pc sistemato...uffffffff....voglio la gentoo  :Sad: 

e al diavolo se dicono che è difficile. inno nn molla !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> ... e-mi-lia- pa-ra-noioioica... 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> specie se sei in un domino AD e se usi exchange ( purtroppo qui da me si deve usare exchange

 

http://www.gentestrana.net/faq.html  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

Letto letto, e mi e' venuto in mente come un incubo l'inizo della migrazione al dominio AD con annesse GPO e redirect dei desktop Brrr! e ancora non ho finito

----------

## going_mad

Dall'alto del mio pianterreno di esperienza Linux, credo che distro come Redhat e Mandrake facciano benissimo il loro mestiere, ovvero traghettare nuovi utenti su Linux, aprendo finalmente le finestre da molti anni chiuse ermeticamente.

Solo nello scorso weekend 4 (leggasi quattro) nuovi aficionados - di mia conoscenza - sono passati (anche e non solo) a RH, arrivando da stanze piene di finestre con buchi nei vetri.

Facile e veloce da installare, tutto ok al primo colpo. Di solito è così. La domanda usuale è in merito alla compatibilità con MS Office. Sappiamo bene che tra OpenOffice e Crossover Office tutto si risolve bene.

Metterli davanti - da subito - a distro più 'toste' nella installazione, come debian, slack o gentoo li avrebbe spaventati oltremodo. Avranno ora il loro periodo di adattamento, potranno fare la loro esperienza e traghettarne a loro volta altri verso le fresche sponde dell'antardide pinguinesca.

Se poi vorranno crescere ulteriormente, la scelta è - grazie al cielo - molto estesa.

Fosse per me prenderei a martellate tutti i pc con MS inside...

Ora vi lascio, vado al brico center a comprare una mazza ferrata...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuDe

Che distro come slack e debian siano poco amichevoli, e' vero in parte, di letteratura a riguardo ve ne e' a iosa, e anche ben fatta, per quanto riguarda gentoo, sono rimasto sbalordito dalla sua guida di installazione, la prina volta che ho provato, ho semplicemente letto ed eseguito, be' ha funto tutto al primo reboot cosa non sempre vera con altre distro, specie quelle piu'"tecniche" .

Complessivamente trovo la gentoo l'unica distro semplice potente e funzionale , l'unico, passatemi il termine, appunto che gli si puo' fare, e' che presuppone una connessione internet per trarne le massime performance date dal compilare i packages in base alla macchina su cui si installa, e poi e' per persone dotate di molta pazienza che credo sia un prerequisito essenziale per trafficare con qualsiasi *nix 

il tutto ovviamente IMHO 

A presto GeChi

----------

## shev

Ok, dico pure io la mia.

Imho la facilità d'installazione può essere presa come metro di misura o scelta solo avendo una cultura informatica medio-bassa e scarse conoscenze in merito. Ciò che realmente conta è la potenza, la praticità, la sicurezza e la stabilità di un sistema operativo e credo che per quanto riguarda questi aspetti linux possa competere con chiunque. Sono questi i fattori che permettono ad un utente di medio-basso livello di usare senza grossi problemi e angosce il loro pc.

Distribuzioni come Red Hat e Mandrake, per quanto le stimi e rispetti per la loro importanza storica e per ciò che innegabilmente hanno fatto (e fanno) per linux, non le consiglio mai a nessuno, preferendo loro altre distribuzioni più stabili ed efficenti come debian e gentoo. Per chi è poco esperto e senza connessione rapida consiglio debian, gentoo agli altri. La prima volta l'installazione la faccio io per loro, la seconda (ammesso serva, non siamo su win  :Razz:  ) già possono affrontarla quasi da soli (o se non riescono mi chiamano ancora). E' una gioia vedere gente che non ha mai usato un pc usare debian (o gentoo) con grande soddisfazione. E di gioie ne ho avute tante fin'ora  :Wink: 

Le lotte e le critiche sull'installazione le lascio a chi non ha altri argomenti migliori per criticare o decantare la superiorità del proprio OS sugli altri. Ciò che conta viene dopo.

Il senso di tutta questa mia tirata? Bho, mi piace leggere ciò che scrivo  :Laughing: 

----------

## babalinux

ciao Shev,

direi che, si, fatte salve le seguenti premesse:

- la tua opinione, e quindi la tua preferenza in quanto a OS, vale quanto quella degli altri (ci sono esperti che fanno benissimo il loro lavoro e consigliano Red Hat o SuSE in funzione di esigenze particolari, diverse dalle mie o dalle tue, ottenendo ottimi risultati);

- leggendo i post forse un po' superficialmente, ti sei dimenticato che si sta discutendo (in maniera piu' costruttiva possibile) *solo* la facilita' di installazione di gentoo rispetto ad altre distribuzioni, nella fattispecie Red Hat come da esempio di cerri, e che quindi gli altri parametri da te citati (soggettivi e circostanziali, peraltro, per quanto condivisibili) non sono neanche stati trattati;

- e' un po' triste (...) pensare che ci siano OS da affermare su altri OS

e tralasciando i giudizi neanche tanto implicitamente espressi:

 *Shev wrote:*   

> la facilità d'installazione può essere presa come metro di misura o scelta solo avendo una cultura informatica medio-bassa e scarse conoscenze in merito 

 

direi che la frase seguente:

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il senso di tutta questa mia tirata? Bho, mi piace leggere ciò che scrivo 

 

e' proprio azzeccata. :Wink: 

cheers,

baba

----------

## shev

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - la tua opinione, e quindi la tua preferenza in quanto a OS, vale quanto quella degli altri (ci sono esperti che fanno benissimo il loro lavoro e consigliano Red Hat o SuSE in funzione di esigenze particolari, diverse dalle mie o dalle tue, ottenendo ottimi risultati);
> 
> 

 

Certamente, di solito scrivo chiaramente vari "imho", "non pretendo che ciò che dico sia la verità, è solo la mia opinione" e "il mondo è bello perchè è vario". Mi spiace di non averne messi, spero di aver rimediato ora: tutto ciò che ho detto era ovviamente imho.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - leggendo i post forse un po' superficialmente, ti sei dimenticato che si sta discutendo (in maniera piu' costruttiva possibile) *solo* la facilita' di installazione di gentoo rispetto ad altre distribuzioni, nella fattispecie Red Hat come da esempio di cerri, e che quindi gli altri parametri da te citati (soggettivi e circostanziali, peraltro, per quanto condivisibili) non sono neanche stati trattati;

 

Mmm, più che aver letto superficialmente i post sono voluto andare un passettino oltre, cercando di ricordare che l'installazione non è un buon parametro di giudizio (IMHO) per valutare la bontà o meno di un OS, tanto meno di una distribuzione linux. Che poi installare gentoo possa apparire più ostico di altre distribuzioni non ci piove, credo sia innegabile. Mi premeva solo ricordare che cmq questo parametro di giudizio è assai meno significativo di molti altri (ovviamente anche qui imho, sono cose che dico in base alla mia esperienza lavorativa/scolastica/personale).

Già non molto tempo fa s'era discusso a tal riguardo (installazione & co) in un topic di questo forum, se non erro.

Era un tentativo di gettare altri validi (imho) argomenti in questa interessantissima discussione (amo questo genere di topic, soprattutto in questo forum che mi stupisce sempre in quanto a serietà e maturità. Non si degenera mai in flame nemmeno su argomenti delicati o che si presterebbero alla degenerazione)

 *Quote:*   

> - e' un po' triste (...) pensare che ci siano OS da affermare su altri OS

 

Concordo, purtroppo però c'è chi vorrebbe (forse per mettere a tacere la propria insicurezza e fugare le proprie paure) che tutti affermassero che il tal OS è il migliore in assoluto, in ogni campo e situazione. E la cosa forse più triste è che ciò avviene spesso e volentieri all'interno di comunità relative ad un singolo OS (linux e flame sulle varie distro credo si commentino da soli...)

 *Quote:*   

> la facilità d'installazione può essere presa come metro di misura o scelta solo avendo una cultura informatica medio-bassa e scarse conoscenze in merito 

 

Piccola precisazione: spero che la frase da me scritta qui sopra non sia stata presa come offesa o attacco nei confronti di qualcuno. Era solo la mia opinione a riguardo, senza allusione a nessuno in particolare (non mi permetterei mai!). E' nata con tutta probabilità in modo vagamente polemico nei confronti di quella categoria di professionisti da te (mi pare) citati, che giudicano un OS da una fugace analisi fatta vedendone l'installazione e poco altro (e probabilmente l'intero mio post è stato "scatenato" da quel commento. Purtroppo conosco bene questi atteggiamenti e tale superficialità nelle scelte...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che la frase seguente:
> 
>  *Shev wrote:*   
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Sono un narcisista della parola, che vuoi farci!  :Wink: 

/me che ama queste discussioni (e la comunità gentoo!)

----------

## cerri

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> - leggendo i post forse un po' superficialmente, ti sei dimenticato che si sta discutendo (in maniera piu' costruttiva possibile) *solo* la facilita' di installazione di gentoo rispetto ad altre distribuzioni, 

 

Perdonami, ma il senso del post e' proprio il contrario...

Il post si intitola "C'è chi dice che installare Gentoo è difficile..." - ma è un titolo provocatorio!, la morale che volevo dare al post è "Morale: tante volte non e' poi cosi' bello installare prima e far funzionare dopo...", sottolineando che purtroppo Gentoo viene spesso accantonata per l'installazione un po' da smanettoni, non dando (a mio giudizio) valore alle cose importanti (e per me l'installazione non lo è).

IMHO.  :Wink: 

----------

## babalinux

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *babalinux wrote:*   - leggendo i post forse un po' superficialmente, ti sei dimenticato che si sta discutendo (in maniera piu' costruttiva possibile) *solo* la facilita' di installazione di gentoo rispetto ad altre distribuzioni,  
> 
> Perdonami, ma il senso del post e' proprio il contrario...
> 
> 

 

ok, chiedo venia, non avevo capito, pazienza e' stato utile lo stesso fare questa chiacchierata.

In realta' avevo capito che il titolo fosse provocatorio, ma credevo che l'essenza del post fosse un concetto riconducibile ad una sorta di rapporto:

(f/c) * 1/e

f :  funzionalita' sistema operativo ottenuto

c : costo dell'installazione

e : esperienza dell'utente 

oh.... scherzo (mi manca l'Umbria)!!!  :Wink: 

saluti,

baba

----------

## cerri

Ti manca l'umbria??? Come mai???  :Smile: 

PS Sono d'accordissimo che queste discussioni sono utili, speravo che ne venisse fuori qualcosa di costruttivo  :Smile: 

----------

## teknux

visto che mi trovo ad aver letto tutto il thread, mi permetto di dire anche la mia  :Wink:  evito il quoting (altrimenti troppo lunghi)

mi è venuto da ridere al racconto di cerri nella sua dis-avventura con RH, distro che ho sempre considerato molto più difficile da installare-gestire rispetto ad altre quali slack, debian e gentoo (almeno nella gestione). E' anche vero quello che hanno detto gli altri utenti rigurado il fatto che purtroppo gentoo non è proprio friendly durante l'installazione. E' vero che ha una guida *chiarissima* ma lo è per chi almeno una volta linux l'ha installato. meglio non dimenticare che (purtroppo) non tutti quelli che provengono da win sanno cosa sia/come creare una partizione del disco? il bootloader!? boot cosa? e via dicendo...

ai miei amici ho sempre consigliato mandrake, almeno per far superare lo shock, ma anche perchè tra le distro "facili" che conosco, è l'unica che considero un po' più intuitiva, anche se non nascondo che spesso ho dovuto fare qualcosa a mano, e non sempre avevo la sensazione di chiarezza e pulizia che ho con gentoo e slack...

tornando al discorso sulla facilità, sicuramente consiglierei ad occhi chiusi una gentoo a chiunque abbia un po' di banda e pazienza, perchè rimarrebbe facile anche per me aiutare aiutare qualcuno che usa un sistema simile. poi pensando che non tutti hanno hardware che funziona al primo colpo (scanner, usb, stampanti, winmodems...) e con due edit... e sinceramente già "faccio a botte" da solo col mio desktop, figuriamoci con altri... io ho pazienza, un po' di esperienza e voglia di risolvermi il problema, altri no...

certamente credo che cerri abbia ragione sul fatto che gentoo complessivamente parlando non sia certo difficile, anzi continuo a credere che sia il contrario. forse dipende anche il punto di vista dell'utente davanti al monitor...

my 2 eurocents,

tek

EDIT: scusate la ripetizione del post, per chi se n'è accorto. avevo problemi al caricamente della pagina. ho provveduto a rimuovere i post duplicati. (tek)

----------

## Diggs

Molto bello il messaggio d'apertura di questo topic e concordo pienamente.

Ho iniziato con Mdk, poi RH, infine Debian ... Per poi passare a *BSD tramite  Free e Open. Ed eccomi qui ora "under gentoo"  :Smile:  .

Personalmente ammetto che ho impiegato 2 giorni solo per installare gentoo [e ci credo ... so partito dallo stage 1 gh], ma alla fine vedere che la box partiva egregiamente è stata una piena soddisfazione [perseverare anche sugli errori è importante]. Piena soddisfazione che si traduce nella riuscita della "personalizzazione" della propria box.

Certo, qualcuno direbbe "ma rimani a debian li perlomeno fai apt-get ecc ecc" oppure "con quest'altra distro fai subito ecc ecc" ... Eppure ho visto come parecchi utenti di distro soprannominate abbiano avuto e ancora hanno... Questo non vuole essere un elogio per forza a gentoo. Voglio dire: ognuno usa la distro in cui meglio si trova - perchè no? 

Partendendo ad esempio da RH e poi procedendo verso delle distro più "complesse" si può imparare e muoversi meglio nel mondo di linux ... 

Può essere che mi sbagli completamente ed in tal caso accetto critiche   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Può essere che mi sbagli completamente ed in tal caso accetto critiche  

 

Non si può sbagliare nell'esporre le proprie opinioni, se così non fosse non si parlerebbe più di opinioni, che per loro stessa natura sono personali e soggettive e come tali vanno rispettate  :Wink: 

Benvenuto nella nostra grande comunità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

Se gentoo, e' difficile, qualcuno ha provato a fare un linux-from-scratch? be io ci ho provato, e dopo una settimana ho desistito, oddio un sistema bootabile ce lo avevo, ma il tempo per farlo era immenso, e quindi ho lasciato stare , poi scoprii per caso gentoo, e mi sono detto, proviamo va' incredibbile ma vero, seguendo a mo' di scimmia la guida sono arrivato in fondo, e la cosa che mi sconvolse positivamente fu che dando un emerge pacchetto, il pacchetto veniva compilato installo e quasi configurato alla perfezione fu' per me una magia! 

Iniziando con slak , non ricordo se la 3.0 o giu' di li, approdando a redhat, e finendo su gentoo, credo che abbia piu' o meno visto tutti i sistemi di pacchettizazione, e quello piu' "umano" credo sia proprio gentoo, non per nulla deriva come logica dai ports di *.bsd che da cio' che ho letto, siano considerati il massimo ( anche apt e' da paura) rpm e' un buon sistema, ma purtroppo in caso di dipendenze circolari, sei fregato, o usi il piede di porco e martello per installare/disiinstallare, pregando tutti i santi di un anno bisestile che vada bene, oppure rinunzi! altra cosa che non mi piace di rpm, e' che anche tu installi che so una libreria da sorgenti tar.gz e tale ageggio non e' nel db rpm, se qualche prg la richiede, non la trova!

----------

## Momentime

beh più in su si è parlato di installazione di linux più facile da installare rispetto a winzozz... 

VERISSIMO!

Mandrake Linux 9.1: un solo riavvio, tutto funzionante. Certo, non si ha il "controllo del mezzo" fin da subito, ma è pur sempre un inizio. Ottimo.

Ha subito riconosciuto TUTTO quello che ho collegato al computer (eccetto il modem, perché i drivers non ne facevano parte), scanner e webcam compresi. Wow

Certo, gentoo è tutta un'altra cosa però come base di partenza (e come LivePartition) Mdk9.1 RØX.. . 

Cia'  :Cool: 

----------

## Momentime

... dimenticavo, RPM non è un gran che. Però urpm è MOLTO meglio. Provare per credere.

----------

## thefoul

Per carita' ragazzi...avessi fastweb a casa non ci penserei due volte! Volete mettere avere un sistema compilato adhoc per il proprio hw? Dalla serie lo fai una volta e non ci pensi piu'...Sarebbe ottimo gia' in linea di principio...figuriamoci poi sul piano prestazionale!   :Shocked: 

L'unico problema e' quello: la connessione. Io a casa non ce l'ho per scelta (collegarmi a 56k? piuttosto muoio   :Embarassed:  ) e quindi mi sono rivolto a distro che mi davano tutto direttamente sui cd o dvd. 

In questo senso credo che SuSE sia ottima.

In attesa di avere la fibra intendo...

----------

## silian87

Se vuoi una buona distro offline che ti faccia veramente capire come gira linux metti la slackware, se no pitresti mettere anche la gentoo stage 3 grp, tanto dicono che ci metta solo 20 min ad installarsi, io non lo so, perhce sono partito da no stages.

----------

## cerri

Non c'entra niente, o forse si...

Ok e' beta.

Ok e' molto beta.

Ok e' piu' di una beta.

Pero' Windows LongHorn ci impiega 25 minuti per partire sulla mia virtual machine...   :Shocked:   25 minuti di orologio, badate bene. Un'installazione RedHat impiega poco piu' di un minuto...

Tra l'altro ha anche la compiacenza di occupare all'avvio soltanto 393Mb di ram (l'immagine si riferisce al post stop di una quindicina di servizi inutili...)

Basta.

Ho detto tutto.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non c'entra niente, o forse si...
> 
> Ok e' beta.
> 
> Ok e' molto beta.
> ...

 

Direi che è un'alfa ancora, viste le previsioni per il rilascio...

Ma che perdi tempo a fare, quando rilasceranno Longhorn ormai Linux sarà padrone del mondo, compiendo il disegno di Linus  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Mi da piu' gusto vedere quanto e' alto il distacco!!!

Ora Windows si mette pure a fregare le gdesklets!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Se vuoi una buona distro offline che ti faccia veramente capire come gira linux metti la slackware, se no pitresti mettere anche la gentoo stage 3 grp, tanto dicono che ci metta solo 20 min ad installarsi, io non lo so, perhce sono partito da no stages.

 

Io sono proprio contro le one-man distro. Non offrono un gran che

e poi la slackware mi sta proprio.. non ha un pkg system..

pkg_add fa schifo. I binary sono precompilati e vechi piu di mia nonna..

il sito e' sempre down.. o cmq non si puo scaricare.. perche sono tanti

gli utenti oppure perche il bandwidth e' basso? Non tiene un database

perche oviamente se metti tutto manualmente.. come fai? apri con ed

(tanto per essere ultra slackware elite..) un file e ci metti sopra la versione e magari le CFLAGS che hai usato per ricompilare? E poi se usi

anche X e altri pkg? come fai a gestirli? scarichi le dependencies a mano?

nel 2003? Allora sei maZZOcHiSSta(?) .... non so se lo sano tanti uttenti slackware me oramai ce pure vim (vi Improved, ed e' pure a colori!) in circolazione, pensa te che evoluzione!

Cmq puoi provare anche la crux. E abbastanza "pulito" come sistema dopo l'installazine e ce anche in sistema di ports in caso tu volessi usarlo.

OK.Tutto dipende dal aministratore.

ma io proprio non capisco.. 

Perche fare le cose che dovrebbe fare il computer per te?!

----------

## bld

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Iniziando con slak , non ricordo se la 3.0 o giu' di li, approdando a redhat, e finendo su gentoo, credo che abbia piu' o meno visto tutti i sistemi di pacchettizazione, e quello piu' "umano" credo sia proprio gentoo, non per nulla deriva come logica dai ports di *.bsd che da cio' che ho letto

 

Beh se non hai provato freebsd con i suoi ports e debian gon apt-get

allora credo che ti sei perso il meglio(?).

No, il meglio e' il portage. Non te lo sei perso. Ma i ports di bsd

non hanno mai creato i problemi che ha creato il portage a un po 

di gente (incazzata direi) ex-uttenti bsd. Quando il loro systema

e' andatto a monte perche dopo qualche upgrade non funzionava piu 

niente. Ho letto un post, credo che si riferiva a una delle prime versioni

di gentoo. Pero prima di usare gentoo per 1+ anni. Non credo si possa

fare un giudizio a livello di stabilita del sistema e del portage, e ne anche

confrontarlo con il sistema dei ports dei *BSD.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bld wrote:*   

> Io sono proprio contro le one-man distro. Non offrono un gran che e poi la slackware mi sta proprio.. non ha un pkg system..

 

Scusa se mi permetto, non è mia intenzione aprire un flame, ma il fatto che la Slack non ti piaccia non ti autorizza a sparare ad alzo zero falsità gratuite.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> pkg_add fa schifo. I binary sono precompilati e vechi piu di mia nonna..

 

La Slackware è dotata di un sistema di package management abbastanza rudimentale rispetto ad apt o Portage, ma perfettamente funzionante ed efficiente.

Per quanto riguarda i pacchetti, crearne uno è veramente una banalità - MOLTO più semplice che in altre distribuzioni - quindi non vedo il problema.

 *Quote:*   

> il sito e' sempre down.. o cmq non si puo scaricare.. perche sono tanti gli utenti oppure perche il bandwidth e' basso?

 

Mai sentito parlare di mirror?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non tiene un database perche oviamente se metti tutto manualmente.. come fai? apri con ed (tanto per essere ultra slackware elite..) un file e ci metti sopra la versione e magari le CFLAGS che hai usato per ricompilare?

 

No, ti crei il pacchetto e magari, già che ci sei, formalizzi il tutto in uno SlackBuild e lo mandi a Patrick.

Oppure usi checkinstall, che ti permette di creare pacchetti in modo semplicissimo e veloce.

 *Quote:*   

> E poi se usi anche X e altri pkg? come fai a gestirli? scarichi le dependencies a mano?

 

Esiste anche swaret, che ti permette di gestire tutto quanto in modo molto simile ad apt.

Solo che non fa parte della distribuzione base e, conoscendo la filosofia di Patrick, è normale che sia così.

 *Quote:*   

> nel 2003? Allora sei maZZOcHiSSta(?) .... non so se lo sano tanti uttenti slackware me oramai ce pure vim (vi Improved, ed e' pure a colori!) in circolazione, pensa te che evoluzione!

 

Scusa, ma questo mi sembra un pregiudizio gratuito.  :Wink: 

Ti assicuro che non tutti gli utenti Slack si atteggiano a fighetti.

 *Quote:*   

> Perche fare le cose che dovrebbe fare il computer per te?!

 

Slack non ti aiuta, questo è vero, ma proprio per questo è insuperabile per capire a fondo come funziona un sistema complesso come Linux.

----------

## teknux

da ex utente slackware, mi associo al post di blueraven... c'è voluta gentoo per farmi cambiare distro altrimenti non avrei mai cambiato (e così altri miei amici...)  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## bld

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La Slackware è dotata di un sistema di package management abbastanza rudimentale rispetto ad apt o Portage, ma perfettamente funzionante ed efficiente. 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i pacchetti, crearne uno è veramente una banalità - MOLTO più semplice che in altre distribuzioni - quindi non vedo il problema.

 

Si.. e quanti pkg ci sono?? Il problema e' attinente ad altre cose... che 

vanno insieme alla mancanza di un tale sistema.

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mai sentito parlare di mirror?
> 
> 

 

Beh forse hai ragione, ma non ne ho trovati tantissimi al epoca. Per dire

il vero erano 3 e funzionavano una volta si e una volta no.

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, ti crei il pacchetto e magari, già che ci sei, formalizzi il tutto in uno SlackBuild e lo mandi a Patrick. 
> 
> Oppure usi checkinstall, che ti permette di creare pacchetti in modo semplicissimo e veloce.

 

Io? Io mi metto a creare un packetto? In modo semplicissimo?

Per dire che e' semplice credo che dovresti andare allo specifico

pkg per vedere qualli opzioni supporta, cosa serve a te etc. etc.

Per cio non credo sia tanto "facile" e poi non vedo la ragione per

perdere tempo inutilmente, ce gia il packetto pronto da qualche altra 

parte. A meno che non lo faccio per pura curiosita' ( una carratteristica di chi usa Linux come PC).

 *BlueRave wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esiste anche swaret, che ti permette di gestire tutto quanto in modo molto simile ad apt. Solo che non fa parte della distribuzione base e, conoscendo la filosofia di Patrick, è normale che sia così.
> 
> 

 

E perche non mettere debian a questo punto? Potrei mettere il portage

system di gentoo su una slack, oppure lo stesso apt-get, oppure supporto

rpm, oppure i port di crux. Ma perche non cambiare direttamente?!

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Slack non ti aiuta, questo è vero, ma proprio per questo è insuperabile per capire a fondo come funziona un sistema complesso come Linux.
> 
> 

 

Personalmente ho imparato molto piu dal processo di installazione di gentoo che da la slackware. Sara perche l'ho usato poco ( 2 o 3 mesi). Ma di difficolta ne ho viste poche.. dal punto di vista del sistema al meno

e' abbastanza pulito. No vedo qualche difficolta evidente.

Cmq. Apparte tutto questo non volevo fare la polemica (si lo so che l'ho fatta) contro il creatore. Alla fine e' tutto questione di gusti. Pero ecco secondo me non e' tanto utile. Dato che offre meno delle altre, mentre

quello che ce li, lo trovi anche alle altre. 

ps. Ovviamente e' un opinione personale, non mi permetterei mai di dire in modo assoluto che una distro e/o SO e' meglio di un altra etc.. Non lo farei manco con windows vs lnx. Volevo precisarlo perche non l'ho fatto nel post precedente.     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## teknux

mi permetto di rispondere brevemente, spreando di chiudere l'OT  :Wink: 

 *bld wrote:*   

> E perche non mettere debian a questo punto? Potrei mettere il portage
> 
> system di gentoo su una slack, oppure lo stesso apt-get, oppure supporto
> 
> rpm, oppure i port di crux. Ma perche non cambiare direttamente?!
> ...

 

personalmente prima di passare a gentoo, mi trovavo solo bene con slack, perchè mi creavo i pacchetti da solo. magari era una noia farsi i pacchetti, ma mi dava più soddisfazione. credo che chi ama slack lo fa (anche) per questo  :Very Happy: 

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente ho imparato molto piu dal processo di installazione di gentoo che da la slackware. Sara perche l'ho usato poco ( 2 o 3 mesi). Ma di difficolta ne ho viste poche.. dal punto di vista del sistema al meno
> 
> e' abbastanza pulito. No vedo qualche difficolta evidente.
> ...

 

beh questo è sicuro  :Wink:  ma (sempre personalmente) slack, prima di gentoo, è stata quella con cui mi *sporcavo le mani* meglio. del resto portage a parte, gentoo è molto smanazzona, sicuramente più di slack, ma non stanno molto lontane. per debian non posso parlare, l'ho provata tante volte ma non sono riuscito a tenerla più di 1 settimana, non mi piaceva :/

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero ecco secondo me non e' tanto utile. Dato che offre meno delle altre, mentre
> 
> quello che ce li, lo trovi anche alle altre. 
> ...

 

beh io direi che quello che non c'è su slack lo trovi in altre e (quasi) viceversa. slack è pulita e semplice (fino all'estremo), per alcuni può essere un difetto, per altri un pregio. a me è sempre piaciuta l'idea di farmi tutto da solo ed avere un sistema pulito, pur ammettendo che tante volte ritenevo di perdere tempo a installare programmi mentre dovevo fare altro. tra i vari pregi di gentoo (comunity compresa), c'è che si mi gestisce le dipendenze e mi installa i programmi in automatico, ma la grossa differenza dagli altri è che io posso ancora interagire con i processi di installazione. sia usando le USE che usando il comando ebuild intervenendo su alcune fasi del configure o make. in questo modo riesco a soddisfare ancora le mie voglie di *smanazzo selvaggio*. oggi considero gentoo come l'UNICA e la MIGLIORE distro da usare, ma se non me ne fossi ancora anccorto della sua esistenza o peggio non fosse mai esistita, sarei rimasto su slack  :Wink: 

e dopo questa sviolinata a gentoo, postarono tutti felici e contenti  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

